# Troy-Bilt 2860 31AM6CP4711



## BlackHillsBagger (10 mo ago)

Hello, I have a Troy-Bilt 2860 31AM6CP4711 snowblower that I've removed the shroud from a few times. There is a shaft that drops down from the choke knob, into a tube attached to the carb. Today that shaft attached to the choke knob broke an ear. I've searched several sources, but have had no luck finding that part as a replacement. Any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pictures of the broken part may help your cause, but typically, individual carb pieces aren't available for clone engines. They'd be happy to sell you an entire carburetor, though.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BlackHillsBagger said:


> I have a Troy-Bilt 2860 31AM6CP4711 snowblower


I'm assuming you have the 675-WU 243cc Engine. If so, the replacement is the 951-05444 Carburetor. It looks like the separate choke shaft is 751P18086.


----------



## BlackHillsBagger (10 mo ago)

tabora said:


> I'm assuming you have the 675-WU 243cc Engine. If so, the replacement is the 951-05444 Carburetor. It looks like the separate choke shaft is 751P18086.


Thanks so much!


----------

